# Pictures Of Band Tailed Pigeon Youngster



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

One of my rescue friends got these great pictures of a young Band Tailed Pigeon. She is taking it to a permitted rehabber in her area this morning.

http://www.rims.net/BandTailPigeon

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a great looking youngster, with the distinct yellow feet and bushy eyebrows!  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Awww how cute is he  

Michelle.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Great pictures of a pigeon we rarely see here in the forum. I agree with Treesa, those are some eyebrows on the little guy, lol

Glad to hear that the youngster will be looked after now.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing those photos of a baby band-tail. Since pigeon leg color can change from baby to adult, it's good to know that the distinctive yellow legs also occur on the babies.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh My, What a beautiful squabbie! Make sure s/he gets a big hug and kiss before s/he goes bye bye Being from the east coast we never get to see those beauties. I did a little poking around to learn more about them and found this page with some lovely pictures of an adult.
http://stevemetzphotography.com/photo pages/California/Band-tailed Pigeon.htm


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pete .. those are terrific pics of adult band tailed pigeons! Thank you for finding them and posting the link!

Terri .. the yellow legs and feet and distinctive beak never goes away .. they are that way forever.

I'm so proud of my small mammal rescue friend .. she didn't reach me until after she had already figured out it was a band tailed and had already found the rehabber in her area .. the rescuer is Laura, and she is so far beyond terrific and wonderful that even I can't believe it at times. She gives her all for any creature that is in need of assistance.

Terry


----------



## onthetown (Jan 10, 2009)

terry,

you sent info about the band tailed release. and being new to the site i don't know where that info went. i thought i would be able to access it in an "inbox" folder, but i don't know how to navigate this site. may i get that info again please. and i had a question about banding the bandtail. i was thinking it would be cool to be able to identify the bird later if it happens to visit. but, i don't want to do something that could potentially hurt the bird, or get it injured. if this is doable is there a place to get a band for the leg? and if not, i'm fine with just letting it be a wild, unmarked, bird.

chris


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Chris,

It's probably best that you don't band the pigeon. Since it is a protected species of bird having a band on it that wasn't put there by US Fish & Wildlife or the Dept. Of Fish & Game could raise some questions down the road.

If you will click on this link, it will take you to the release criteria article: Release Criteria

Terry


----------

